# Best week



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey. Im thinking of taking a part of a week off and bowhunting this yr. Which week would u recommend. Thanks


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I personally like the first week of November. They are normally actively seeking and not locked down with a hot doe yet. BUT, killed my buck last season on 10/12 came in to buck roar looking for a fight. I'd def choose end of October, first week of November. That's what I usually do. Good luck!


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks. We are looking the last weekend in oct and first two weeks of Nov right now. Im going to wait until closer to time to see weather before i decide


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Good weather doesn't ALWAYS mean good hunting though remember. Cold fronts and high pressure are always good to me. During that time of year, no matter what the weather, I like to sit all day sun up to sun down if I can. A lot of mid day mature buck action during those times. Tough it out and pack a lunch and you'll be happy you did. What general area/ county are you hunting?


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

Aep property in near coshocton/muskingum county line


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Starting with Halloween till around 11-11 seems to be the best. Halloween seems to typically kick off the chase phase, and full rut around the 11th. I'm talking vacation the 11-5/11/12 for what it's worth


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

This year I requested off the 7-11 as I usually see the best activity where I hunt the second week of November.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

If I could only hunt one time all yr it'd be the last few days of oct till Nov 9. I have horrible luck hunting the teens of nov... Most yrs the bigger "shooters" are locked down with does actively breeding. Ya can catch one in between does, or perhaps end up in the right small patch The end of Nov is usally good with bucks freeing up about the weekend before Thanksgiving.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Veterans day week. The last 4 mature bucks that I've killed have all been within couple days of veterans day, one of which was on veterans day.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

catfisherman said:


> Aep property in near coshocton/muskingum county line


Nice! Got some bruisers down there. I hunt Medina County farm land. Got some biggens too. Every herd is a little different but its generally right around the time you mentioned when the action gets HOT


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm going to be odd man out on this but I really like the first 2 weeks of bow season. Deer are in patterns on food sources then. Rut in my area is a crap shoot. I've shot bigger bucks in the early season


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

bobk said:


> I'm going to be odd man out on this but I really like the first 2 weeks of bow season. Deer are in patterns on food sources then. Rut in my area is a crap shoot. I've shot bigger bucks in the early season


I completely agree. That's the kicker! It really does depend on the herd and area. Mature bucks can definitely be patterned WAY easier in early season on water and food sources but if it's terrain that you don't have cams on to form the pattern and check time to time, it'd be tough. Sounds like he's hitting up public ground and a lot of it to boot. At that point, during the rut, you never know what could come by. Just set up near a bedding thicket and hang on. My biggest buck to date was on October 12th but it's private property with cams set that I keep up with. Public land is a whole other animal lol


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's very true fish. Missed the aep part of his post. That time of you find some doe's and the woody walkers will fallow.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> I personally like the first week of November. They are normally actively seeking and not locked down with a hot doe yet. BUT, killed my buck last season on 10/12 came in to buck roar looking for a fight. I'd def choose end of October, first week of November. That's what I usually do. Good luck!


My BIL likes right around Halloween, and has a roomful of trophies to illustrate the point. Not all of them were taken at that time, but that's when things seem to really get swinging!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I like nov. 9,10 & 11 I have killed 9 P &Y on those 3 days up to the mid 160s bucks. More booners have been killed on Nov 11 than any other day look it up.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I like being able to see through the woods a good ways. Give me 11/10 - 11/20. I've rattled in some dandies during that timeframe. They're convinced the last hot doe is being fought over.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

I like the first couple weeks too. Deer still hitting alfalfa fields in evenings.. Transitioning to acorns on the way back and to. Biggest buck to date 162" the second day of season hunting in the morning.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

But still can't beat the rut... I like nov. 5th through the 10. Tusc county


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I understand everyone has there best days ...but once I get to the double digit days of Nov all I normally see is dink bucks and button bucks lonely for mana ...does are afraid to move. And shooter bucks aren't moving much cause they are breeding some receptive doe somewhere. 
Once I get to Thanksgiving week I feel like I have a chance again at a cruising shooter


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Monark22 said:


> I like the first couple weeks too. Deer still hitting alfalfa fields in evenings.. Transitioning to acorns on the way back and to. Biggest buck to date 162" the second day of season hunting in the morning.


Someday I'll kill a good one early ...I keep waiting for my turn. I just can't make it happen early...I think I just suck


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Carpn said:


> I understand everyone has there best days ...but once I get to the double digit days of Nov all I normally see is dink bucks and button bucks lonely for mana ...does are afraid to move. And shooter bucks aren't moving much cause they are breeding some receptive doe somewhere.
> Once I get to Thanksgiving week I feel like I have a chance again at a cruising shooter


That pretty much sums it up for me. Plus when I start to even think the word lockdown my confidence takes a poop.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Carpn said:


> Someday I'll kill a good one early ...I keep waiting for my turn. I just can't make it happen early...I think I just suck


What kind of methods are you using early season? I like to pattern a buck or at least find out where he's bedding. Creep in, don't hunt on a bad wind and create some mock scrapes with buck urine. DO NOT USE ESTRUS OR ANYTHING W/ ESTRUS EARLY SEASON! It will throw the buck off and he'll know something's not right. You can even pee in the mock scrape yourself (human elements break down quickly and all you're left with is ammonia which is in all urine). I have killed some nice bucks over scrapes I've peed in, no joke. Use mature buck grunts, not tending or breeding grunts, to challenge the buck you're hunting. My buck last year came in with his ears pinned back looking to brawl on 10/12. They start getting territorial around that time so play to their weakness and you'll get an opportunity at an early season shooter


----------

